# betta monster drawings



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

im not that good at drawing , but im good , trust me , i draw bettas as either monster fish or sea monsters, wenn u post a pic for me to draw, pls tell me the mood your fish is in and whhat they do , and alsow list any fin damage , i like to be acurate , and alsow it will take some time ok because its hard to upload my camera ok lool , so remember clear shots of fish , all fin amages , and what mood there always in OH YA what tipe do u want , lock ness or monster fish


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Can you download a pic of your Betta, with the monster fish thing?
I really want to see how you draw Monster Betta's.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah that sounds really cool! I wanna seeeee!! I am a massive fan of an artist who draws disney characters as zombies and vampires so seeing my Kyon as a monster would be awesome!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

this sounds fun :-D here is Cryptom, he is a HM big ear:
















thanks :-D this sound exciting


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ohhh... I want one!!! Could you do Fin OR my halfmoon as a lock ness??? ( Fin is on the left, HM right ) Oh, and please excuse the rip in Fin's tail, he got that a while ago, it is heeling up.


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

ok guys , no more post untill i do these drawings, remember there not realistic , but theyre cute and silly , il get to work and try to show u guys these , my camera may suck tho , so , tell me if i need to improove or if its ok , once i show u


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

ok bettalover 1507 i kept in mind how the belly is kinda white and the rest is a tad darker REMEMBER they may not look exactly like ur betta , and for the lock ness ones they are just head shots


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

okay ,this just sounds so awesome!!


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

NOTE: they may kinda not look like the fish


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

okay


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm sorry for interrupting, but, after your done, can you do my Betta? I would like a monster version of him. Thanks so much!


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

k kay


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

man, am excited about this
maybe after your done with everyone else, can you do my girl on my avi "Cookie"? she is a HM female, thanks


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Now I want to see this! Take your time though.


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

ya i just went on a surprise road trip . oh ya guys il post them on deviant art then link them here ok ? so it will be soon promise


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

ok  can't wait :-D


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

sorry for wait il link to deviant art ok


----------



## ootfifawithbubba (Apr 26, 2012)

this is for bettalover 1507 http://rosabaravocaloid.deviantart.com/#/d507sri


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks! :-D this give me idea's ;-) lol


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Can't wait for mine!!!


----------

